# venting a high efficiency furnace through the roof (how high)



## allAboutDIY (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello all. 

I a trying to reroute the venting that was done for a high efficiency furnace (~3yrs ago). The venting was run to the side of our house (& there may someday be an addition @ this location). I am therefore attempting to vent straight up & through the roof. 

Can anyone tell me how high above the roof the fresh air & exhaust pvc needs to be?

Thanks in advance.

allAboutDIY


----------



## coolmen (Apr 11, 2006)

12 inches above average snow fall


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Gotta know what model you have. But assueming a ranch style home I would terminate them both at least 18" above roof line and 18" apart.

Your furnace literature should have an installation manual where you will find venting instructions for vertical venting conditions.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

Code here is 12 inches from the roof in any direction 2 feet from any opening window (in this case skylights).


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Marvin, I think he means the tables for vertical venting. He might have tighter reestrictions on going straight up than other brands. So those tables are gonna be mandatory to know what the max length and number of elbows can be used.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

hvaclover said:


> Marvin, I think he means the tables for vertical venting. He might have tighter reestrictions on going straight up than other brands. So those tables are gonna be mandatory to know what the max length and number of elbows can be used.


Ohhhh. Another senior moment.

Yea, 20 90's with 2 inch pipe is not allowed. Kind of like that? :whistling2:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Marvin Gardens said:


> Ohhhh. Another senior moment.
> 
> Yea, 20 90's with 2 inch pipe is not allowed. Kind of like that? :whistling2:


 
LOL...Wake up Marv....at this rate you are gonna make me look as smart as Beenthere.


BTW hows the family?


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

hvaclover said:


> LOL...Wake up Marv....at this rate you are gonna make me look as smart as Beenthere.
> 
> 
> BTW hows the family?


Doing good. Finished up the side door hall way today and my wife is very happy.

The mud guy did such a good job I gave him the afternoon off with pay and a six pack of beer.

Oh wait, I'm the mud guy. Who'd I give my beer too?


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Marvin Gardens said:


> Doing good. Finished up the side door hall way today and my wife is very happy.
> 
> The mud guy did such a good job I gave him the afternoon off with pay and a six pack of beer.
> 
> Oh wait, I'm the mud guy. Who'd I give my beer too?


 
UUHHHH.. don't look now but I think the dog is staggering...


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

hvaclover said:


> UUHHHH.. don't look now but I think the dog is staggering...


Oh great, and the neighbors just bought the cat back who was passed out in their front yard.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Marvin Gardens said:


> Oh great, and the neighbors just bought the cat back who was passed out in their front yard.


 
Man! I'm I'm moving to Portland. Even the house pets are getting stoned!


----------



## tk03 (Sep 30, 2008)

Go to the I&O manual and it will give you all the information you need. It will have the distances above roof and also total equivelent feet allowed to use. They should also give the TEF for elbows etc. They rule when venting their product.


----------

